# Which Shampoo



## richardr (Oct 21, 2013)

I need a pointer as to which shampoo to buy next

At the moment i use meguiars wash and wax for the quick fix between waxing and it seems to do the job, unless you know better.

I also use Meguiars Gold, this is the one i may replace if you good people know of a better one.

Im not bothered about the name of it, i dont do designer, just looking for quality and value for money :thumb:

Ta


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Duragloss shampoo is awesome mate. Wax safe and with glass enhancers as well. A little goes a long way


----------



## GolfFanBoy (May 23, 2010)

For quality and value for money I would recommend AutoFinesse Lather in 5L trade size container. I used to buy shampoo in 500ml or 1L retail bottles but it works out so much cheaper going for the trade version.

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/auto-finesse-lather.html


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

I really like dodo juice born to be mild :thumb:


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

efib said:


> I really like dodo juice born to be mild :thumb:


Is that the purple stuff


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

Big Buffer said:


> Is that the purple stuff


yep :thumb:


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Wolfs White Satin


----------



## davidcraggs (Aug 1, 2007)

Gtechniq GWash and BTBM are both excellent and pretty similar IMO. BriteMAX also very good as is Duragloss but GWash and BTBM are the only shampoos that I have bought again and again.


----------



## downhuman (Mar 25, 2007)

Duragloss and britemax are standards in my collection...

But I've recently bought hubiwash which is excellent and also car chem tailor made too


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

Car chem is my current favourite.


----------



## Brooklands (Jun 12, 2010)

Have to say that I use the Megs ones you do - but I really recommend the Muc off stuff! Leaves a lovely finish and is a bargain too!


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Wilco said:


> Car chem is my current favourite.


Used this today. My new favourite.

And only 15ml in a bucket.

Awesome and strawberry scent is just lovely


----------



## richardr (Oct 21, 2013)

Im more confused than ever now :lol:

Brite and dura both around the same money, i tend to buy stuff by the us gall if i can, so they look about even

If i buy two Megs its about the same as a us gall, so again around the same

I dont know why i just fell i need a change 

I know a lot is down to personal preference, im going to have to do a bit of digging


----------



## Santaslonecruze (Feb 11, 2013)

Brooklands said:


> Have to say that I use the Megs ones you do - but I really recommend the Muc off stuff! Leaves a lovely finish and is a bargain too!


Interesting to hear that about the muc-off stuff, I've only ever used their kit for cycle related cleaning and rightly or wrongly thought that their car car range would be "average" and especially as the likes of screw fix sell it (not necessarily a detailers place of choice). I'd best ignore my pre conceptions and give it a try!!


----------



## richardr (Oct 21, 2013)

Had a look at the cost of Muc Off and it looks around the same as Megs et al


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

ChemicalGuys Citrus Wash & Gloss 
Meguiars Hyper Wash


----------



## Blanco92 (Oct 17, 2013)

Autoglym bodywork shampoo conditioner.

£15 for 2.5l plus p+p at Elite car care, also available at Halfrauds if you need it quickly.

2 capfuls per bucket, I've used it for years now and it doesn't strip the Collinite 476S LSP at all. Excellent value for money if you ask me.


----------



## richardr (Oct 21, 2013)

Blanco92 said:


> Autoglym bodywork shampoo conditioner.
> 
> £15 for 2.5l plus p+p at Elite car care, also available at Halfrauds if you need it quickly.
> 
> 2 capfuls per bucket, I've used it for years now and it doesn't strip the Collinite 476S LSP at all. Excellent value for money if you ask me.


That is good value compared to Megs

Im not in a great hurry as i have some Megs left, just planning ahead 

Thanks


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

AS Duet = VFM :thumb:


----------



## Suba (Feb 2, 2013)

Depends whether you want a gloss-enhancing shampoo or not.

Enhancing shampoos such as Muc-Off Ubershine and AG Bodyworks Shampoo Conditioner leave a residue that adds a 'gloss' or sheen to your paintwork. While it won't strip your LSP it will affect its behaviour (beading and sheeting etc). It also means you have to effectively clean it from your windows, especially your windscreen. Another point is that if you increase the strength too much (i.e. to tackle winter grime) they can be hard to rinse off. 

Straight shampoos such as Dodo Juice BTBM and Auto-Finesse Lather simply clean the paintwork and are better if you don't want to affect your LSP or are preparing your car to add one. 

There are also stripping shampoos, such as Farecla G3 Detox shampoo, that will help remove any old LSP coating. 

Personally I would recommend Auto-Finesse Lather.


----------



## richardr (Oct 21, 2013)

Suba said:


> Depends whether you want a gloss-enhancing shampoo or not.
> 
> Enhancing shampoos such as Muc-Off Ubershine and AG Bodyworks Shampoo Conditioner leave a residue that adds a 'gloss' or sheen to your paintwork. While it won't strip your LSP it will affect its behaviour (beading and sheeting etc). It also means you have to effectively clean it from your windows, especially your windscreen. Another point is that if you increase the strength too much (i.e. to tackle winter grime) they can be hard to rinse off.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that :thumb:

I tend to use Megs wash and wax for the "in between" washes

I use non wax/additives when im doing the wax jobbie myself so non additives is good for me :thumb:

I presume if you are polishing after any wash it doesnt really matter what you use as a shampoo as you will be removing any thing that is left with the polish?


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

AB Banana Gloss or Turtle Wax Ice Shampoo :thumb:

Mike


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Sticking me ore in and saying Fairy liquid :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## petesimcock (Aug 2, 2012)

I've really enjoyed my bottle of dodo juice basics of bling but think I'll try hubiwash or BTBM next


----------



## Sparky160 (Aug 12, 2011)

BTBM or Wolfs White satin for me


----------



## RS ROB (Jan 21, 2008)

Cherryburst for lovely high foaming shampoo,or the wash and wax,you can have either in 5 Litres,but i buy the cherryburst in 25 litres.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/121208273359?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/121208266552?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

For quality, best value for money and something that does exactly what it's suppose to, then it's a no brainer.

Car Chem 1900:1 Shampoo everytime. A few drops needed :thumb:


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Short1e said:


> For quality, best value for money and something that does exactly what it's suppose to, then it's a no brainer.
> 
> Car Chem 1900:1 Shampoo everytime. A few drops needed :thumb:
> 
> +1 I really good shampoo.


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

Hubiwash got my attention recently, the only thing that keeps me off buying is that it is 250ml and needs aprox 15ml/10Lt, how do you rate it? Does it have gloss enhancers?


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Car chem shampoo any day long, super slick in lubrication, smells divine and super concentrated 1900:1 plus does alter and change lsp's on after contact wash plus no gloss enhancers but I feel it does have something in the mix cannot place my finger on it.

Dodo Juice Born too be Mild is the purest shampoo going I find, plus very lubricated as well.


----------



## RMM (Jan 9, 2014)

The three that I like the most:
- OCWash;
- DJBTBM;
- UPGW (this one is not as neutral as the two above)


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

@ Trip tdi Car chem looks interesting indeed, at their website the shipping to Greece is 42 pounds but at the bwf is more reasonable. 

I use b2bm and the bottle will be empty soon so I wanted to make a change. 

I was thinking of lusso shampoo but this is also very expensive considering the dilution rate.

@RMM which one is the UPGW?


----------



## Soapybubbles (Feb 10, 2014)

Was thinking of buying 5L of Autosmart duet from my local rep for regular washes.

Anyone know if it's LSP safe?


----------



## RMM (Jan 9, 2014)

efib said:


> @ Trip tdi Car chem looks interesting indeed, at their website the shipping to Greece is 42 pounds but at the bwf is more reasonable.
> 
> I use b2bm and the bottle will be empty soon so I wanted to make a change.
> 
> ...


UPGW - Ultima Paint Guard Wash

Lusso Oro is one heck of a shampoo but expensive as hell! :thumb:


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

RMM said:


> UPGW - Ultima Paint Guard Wash
> 
> Lusso Oro is one heck of a shampoo but expensive as hell! :thumb:


Never heard of it, the review say that it's good , it's not very easy to find though..
Lusso it's just amazing :argie: I may take a bottle for the special moments :lol:


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Autobrite's Bane Blades, and Angelwax Superior shampoo have both impressed me recently and both aren't budget breaking :thumb:


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

msb said:


> Autobrite's Bane Blades, and Angelwax Superior shampoo have both impressed me recently and both aren't budget breaking :thumb:


Angelwax shampoo is so impressive that I currently have 6 litres of it. Slowly getting rid of my others on friends and neighbours cars.


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

Soapybubbles said:


> Was thinking of buying 5L of Autosmart duet from my local rep for regular washes.
> 
> Anyone know if it's LSP safe?


Yep it's lsp safe ... really slick shampoo as well!!


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

If you want something that has sheeting agents to aid drying, dodo supernatural shampoo and Sonax Xtreme shampoo are two good bets.


----------



## nelly6912345 (Jan 28, 2014)

Blanco92 said:


> Autoglym bodywork shampoo conditioner.
> 
> £15 for 2.5l plus p+p at Elite car care, also available at Halfrauds if you need it quickly.
> 
> 2 capfuls per bucket, I've used it for years now and it doesn't strip the Collinite 476S LSP at all. Excellent value for money if you ask me.


+1 for me. Used nothing else but this. Great product and its LSP friendly!!.


----------



## RS ROB (Jan 21, 2008)

These now in 1 litres..

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/121274537931?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## BSpencer (Jan 2, 2014)

I have not tried many so far but I can recommend AF Lather and CG GlossWorkz. Both only need a couple of capfuls and you get a lovely finish with either. These are the only 2 'proper' shampoos I have tried so far but both get the thumbs up 

I would say in terms of 'value for money' you can't go wrong with the CG shampoos, most have good write ups and the fact you need so little per bucket makes them great value IMO.

Before taking any interest in detailing I mainly used Simonize Wash & Wax which is only ~£8 for 5L. It's cheap and cheerful and works great as a clay lubricant (diluted of course). Also AS Duet is good stuff but of course, not a maintenance shampoo.


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

I've used AS Duet, Wolf's White Satin and Britemax Clean Max. Highly recommend them all tbh but my favourite is White Satin :thumbup:


----------



## Soapybubbles (Feb 10, 2014)

BSpencer said:


> . Also AS Duet is good stuff but of course, not a maintenance shampoo.


Why not???


----------



## BSpencer (Jan 2, 2014)

Soapybubbles said:


> Why not???


Well if it's a wash & wax shampoo, I would use it on an un-waxed vehicle.

But isn't the idea of a maintenance shampoo one that does not have added wax? So that if you've applied an expensive protective layer it's not going to be affected? I.e. due to their cleaning properties. I may be wrong but that's what I understand from reading the forum?

Maybe I should have worded my reply differently, AS duet could be used as a maintenance wash but on an un-waxed car?

Regards


----------



## viperfire (Apr 10, 2007)

Wolfs white satin is everything btbm is without the high price tag. Not sure why more people don't give it a go.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

RS ROB said:


> These now in 1 litres..
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/121274537931?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


Bit priecy with the postage included???!!!


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

I`ve been using BTBM but just ordered some white satin to try, £10.50 for 1 litre is good value even if i use it for claying....


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

bradleymarky said:


> I`ve been using BTBM but just ordered some white satin to try, £10.50 for 1 litre is good value even if i use it for claying....


Its really nice mate! Used it again earlier today .... kinda like btbm but doesn't smell as good


----------



## WhichOne'sPink? (Dec 13, 2011)

Megs Shampoo Plus.


----------



## Jochen (May 21, 2007)

WhichOne'sPink? said:


> Megs Shampoo Plus.


It's not bad, not bad at all! But I liked Hyper Wash better. More economical, slicker and smelled nicer. Great shampoo, will last you a few years :lol:

Carlack shampoo is also very good :thumb:


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

I have to say Dodo Juice Born to be Mind was my fav shampoo, but I have AutoFinesse Lather to try (so cheap couldnt say no, when buying 5L)


----------



## RS ROB (Jan 21, 2008)

danwel said:


> Bit priecy with the postage included???!!!


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/121270678373?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
Yea looks like they have amended it, i was thinking same, delivery doesnt bother me as i pick up what i want lol.


----------

